
The State of Breach Protection - geek-advised
https://www.cynet.com/blog/2020-state-of-breach-protection-survey/#
======
geek-advised
Few highlights from the survey:

\- Only 11% rated their consolidation level in their organization as high

\- 78% stated that their main obstacle is the Management, maintenance and
operational overhead of the security products already deployed

\- 72% said that difficulties in managing the security products in place is
the main reason for stopping new security projects in 2020

\- 77% said that a solution that they would prioritize investing in a solution
that is capable of consolidating their required breach protection
functionalities.

